# North Carolina Pig Pickin



## cleglue (Apr 7, 2006)

Many churches in this area have pig pickin’s or barbecue for fund raisers.  I really enjoy the BBQ from this particular church so this afternoon I decided to go there as they set up for the all night cook.  I introduced myself and told the fellow I was interested in seeing the setup.  I told him I had been coming for years to eat the BBQ and have seen the boxes but never up close.  He was more than happy to show me.  I went back later this evening after the family and I went to eat supper to see the progress.  I stayed awhile and was invited to stay all night if I wanted (I’m not up to and all nighter tonight).  You can see from the pictures this is the real North Carolina pig pickin.  They put on 75 hams.  They use to cook whole hogs but he said they were getting harder to get so a few years ago they just went to cooking all hams.  It is forecast to rain after midnight.  They are hoping it holds off.  The wood slabs are mostly hickory with some oak.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Bethel/


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like a big ol La Caja China.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Texas John said:
			
		

> Looks like a big ol La Caja China.


More like a Cuban pig roaster.  The coals go on top in a La Caja China.

Good deal cleglue.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 8, 2006)

With this type of setup... Burning the wood hickory and oak down to coals you still get the smoke flavor.  It is also cooked long and slow.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm with ya brother.  Born, raised, and learned pig cooking in NC. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I hope the rain held off and everything goes great for them!


----------



## cleglue (Apr 8, 2006)

It started raining about 8:30 this morning.  It hasn't been a washing rain yet.  They start serving about noon.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> It started raining about 8:30 this morning.  It hasn't been a washing rain yet.  They start serving about noon.


Try and get some pics of the serving =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2006)

That's the way my church in Charlotte used to do it.
Born and raised on Carolina Q.   =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2006)

Two days after Christmas, 1975, my family moved from a tiny, Mayberry-like town in the foothills of North Carolinaâ€™s Brushy mountains to the Queen City: Charlotte. My father was a Presbyterian minister. I think one of the reasons he felt comfortable moving our family from a small town to the big city was the unusual quality of our church. St. Johnâ€™s Presbyterian was located in northeast
Charlotte, but it was small church, populated by a decidedly rural congregation. The church sat on a huge plot of land, with a front yard that could easily handle 2 softball games at once. Behind the church was acres of forestland, perfect for our Boy Scout troop to camp out in. These big city folks were just like us! 

After enjoying the spring and summer, the church began preparing for Homecoming, a special Sunday service that hopefully attracted former members. After the service, the time honored tradition of â€œDinner on the Groundsâ€


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2006)

Great story Cap'n. Thanks for posting it. 

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Great story Cap'n. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Griff



Ditto


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 8, 2006)

Cappy grew up the same way except my family runs a smal town hardware store,  I learned all I know about BBQ from all the weekend cookouts and the church elders that did the BBQin , both my grandfather`s  always said , " Ya teach someone how to use a grill and he can feed his family for the rest of his days." Course back in the day both my fathers` and mothers`s families used to gather every weekend for cookouts , and I was eager to learn and always will be !!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice story Cappy! When do you think they will make it into a movie?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2006)

Glad it was a good story...too long for me to read!


----------



## cleglue (Apr 8, 2006)

The rain seems not to be a major factor today.  I went and picked up three to go plates.  Here are some pictures.



 

 

Thanks Captain for your story.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> The rain seems not to be a major factor today.  I went and picked up three to go plates.  Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh...............I luvs me some Southern Fried Hush Puppies!  Those were the days!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 9, 2006)

Classic...Good times! =D>


----------

